# From PSD to Vector design help!



## arodweb (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello there,
I was wondering if anyone could advise me on what to do about this: i got logo and is saved as a PSD.
 How and/or what do i need to make it a vector image with all of it's layers vectorized?

thanks for any help


----------



## virius (Jan 24, 2006)

If you already got vector info, all you have to do is File:Exportaths->Illustrator.

If you have to create vector info, I use two ways:
Sometimes it is easier to draw a path by hand, using the "p" Pen. That works like in Illustrator.
The other way is making a selection, create a path from it, save the path. The quality depends on the sujet.

And: You can give Illustrator CS a try. I've heard Illustrator CS2 does a pretty good job in vectorizing pixelinfo, but I did not try that yet&#8230;

Hope this helps.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 24, 2006)

if you save as tif and use Streamline classic version that's the fastest way.

Or if you create paths from photoshop then you can export those to illustrator files.

Why on earth would your client have a photoshop logo?! Just curious&#8230;


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 24, 2006)

because some clients cut corners.  and in the end all they have left are the remnants of the last print run.  the last time i had to this, fortuntaely, the monochrome logo was simple enough for Illustrator Auto-trace to actually work.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, they are trying to cut a corner but they are making life harder for themselves and their artist here. 

I'd recommend redrawing the logo in illustrator or asking them if they have an illustrator version of the logo. Will eliminate a lot of heartache in the long run.


----------

